# Howard Stern???



## SatBuddy123 (Feb 19, 2003)

I am currently thinking of getting XM, but am curious if Howard Stern is syndicated on any of the channels.....thanks in advance


----------



## cmaier (Nov 5, 2002)

Nope.


----------



## SOCAL XMER (Oct 11, 2002)

I talked to Lee Abrams and he said most of the big talk celebrities are in binding contracts that if XM carried them would cause a conflict of intrest so, for the near future not gonna happen.:nono2: :bang


----------

